# A couple of Penang questions



## adrianmark (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi

I am very tempted by the idea of moving to Penang and have been offered a position with a monthly salary of 9900RM pre tax. I will be bringing my two kids and wife and supporting them. Could we survive on this, as a family?

Also, my wife is a Chinese national so what visa would she have to get? 

She's a qualified Chinese mandarin teacher, could she find work teaching Chinese, whether it be in a school or privately?

International schools seem very pricey in Penang. Is there another alternative for my kids? My son is 12 and daughter is 9.

Sorry for all the questions.

I really hope someone can help.

Many thanks


----------

